# Heather Moffett?



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Any opinions on any of the Heather Moffett saddles? I love the idea of a leather tree that's semi flexible. Does anyone have one or have used one? Are they comfortable? Well balanced?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a link to an unbiased rating site, there a few rating of those saddles listed Dressage Saddles

.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I had one this Spring/Summer.

I was taking care of a rather overweight broad and flat-backed Morgan this Spring. He is also VERY particular about anything that pinches anywhere. I have quite the ecclectic saddle collection, but nothing on my racks could be used on that boy. There was no way I could ride this boy without something really forgiving. I also rode a couple of very difficult-to-fit Friesians, and needed something that wouldn't hurt them in any way.

I found one of the very first Heather Moffett saddles made. It may have even been the prototype. Keep in mind that mine was the VERY earliest variation of these. I know that the newer models have addressed many of the cons I listed below.

The pros:
-The leather is incredible, as is the workmanship. Very good quality throughout.
-This easily conformed beautifully to all those horses' backs. This particular model would not have been suitable for a high-withered horse (low pommel-clearance), but that wasn't a problem for me. None of these finicky horses had any complaint whatsoever about the comfort of this saddle.

Cons: I found it very difficult to ride in. The stirrup-bar is placed quite far back, so my leg easily disappeared behind me. It's just not a position I'm used to. The twist was VERY wide. I was already riding wide horses, this made it pretty awkward. Note that after about 15 minutes, the foam in the saddle conformed a bit to my shape, and felt much better. Between the wide twist and the squishy foam, it felt a bit like riding a giant diaper.
My lower back killed me in this thing. Probably because the position was not my happy-place
I ride trails. when going up steep hills, I easily slid right off the back - not enough cantle-support. Mine was quite flat compared to the pictures of the newer ones I've seen.
When I removed the saddle, all the horses would have a dry spot (more pressure) right under my seat, either caused by my body weight or by the billet-straps going over the saddle right there.

It served its purpose very well. When I no longer needed it, I sold it and bought something I really like for the trails.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

This is the horse I used it on.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

freia said:


> Between the wide twist and the squishy foam, *it felt a bit like riding a giant diaper*.
> My lower back killed me in this thing. Probably because the position was not my happy-place.


I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh since I've heard someone else say something like that before. :lol:

Ya I was looking at this saddle a few years back when searching for a saddle with set back stirrup bars. Back and hip pain seemed to be a common complaint. I don't know if this is still the case with the newer models?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

freia said:


> it felt a bit like riding a giant diaper.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Was it comfortable diaper :think:

Sorry, back to the review you posted, good points otherwise :wink: :lol::lol:

.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

SouthernTrails said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> Was it comfortable diaper :think:
> ...


It was, indeed, an oddly comfortable diaper.:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

on the side, Heather Moffet wrote a book that I found quite interesting, . . . now what was it called . . .


----------

